# Driest, Most comfortable Bay Boat



## Justacastaway (Apr 5, 2006)

In the 20-24' size Bay Boat, what is you pick for the driest, most comfortable boat for fishing shallow water and handling 20-30 knot winds? Disregard cost...if you could wiggle you nose and make this boat appear, what would it be?


----------



## Northcutt (Aug 26, 2004)

Hands down a 24' El Pescador. Not a better boat on the market.

Captain Bryan Northcutt


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Transport or parker

but with added weight, you gain comfort, but lose shallow water accesibility

Its a trade off


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm glad only one response has come in so far cause I'll bet you $1 to a donut you get at least a half dozen "best" boats.


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

Majek Extreme 22


----------



## Justacastaway (Apr 5, 2006)

i'd be disappointed if there weren't at least a doz "best" boats. it's interesting to see what folks like for these specifics.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

I like my canoe


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Haynie 21T or the 23.....the ride has to be taken to believe how good it is in rough water...yet you can still get shallow....now it won't run in 6" of water like a true flats boat but it will handle 12-14" 

This post ought to bring out the masses lol


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Take a hard look at the Marshall line of Boats from Port Lavaca...

John


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

24' Jhp


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Parker Big Bay 2300T


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

how many is that now?? lol


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Bigest question here is how shallow because that eliminates alot of dry rough water handling not to mention comfortable boats.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

wading_fool said:


> Haynie 21T or the 23.....the ride has to be taken to believe how good it is in rough water...yet you can still get shallow....now it won't run in 6" of water like a true flats boat but it will handle 12-14"
> 
> This post ought to bring out the masses lol


Haynie Bigfoot
Tight Knot


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

23' Majek Skiff


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

chicapesca said:


> 23' Majek Skiff


driest, most comfortable?!?!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I was in one all weekend, it was!! This is the skiff, not the RFL. It has sides.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*I've been in a 22' Majek in rough water...*

and it handled very well. Not to mention we were still crusin in the upper 30's to lower 40's in speed.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

As mentioned above, how shallow you require it to run determines alot. The best 'all-around' boat I have ever run was a 20' Gulf Coast with a 150 TRP. It handled rough water beautifully, probably because it is an exact copy of the old low profile whaler. The tunnel/TRP combo allowed it to have a quick holeshot, it would get on plane in 12-14." A Transport is the exact same hull design, would perform the same, and would probably be of higher quality.


----------



## nautic2200 (Jan 28, 2006)

I really love my nautic bay2200. shallow, dry and comfy.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

The big 24' Kenner is dry and rides like a dream.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Boston Whaler


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

El Pescador.... I have a baby EP, but have ridden in the bigger EP's.. The driest ride ive ever been in.. Although, I am looking into the Mosca's.. Have heard great thigns about them...

Thomas


----------



## gaftop44 (Jan 10, 2006)

majeks extreme is the best boat ive ever ridden in.....does 60 mph.....its smooth and dry....gets up in water at the knee cap.....runs in a foot.....and they look mean!.....i have a 21ft explorer HS prob the only one made....its a great boat 2....smooth and dry gets up at the knee and runs pretty shallow.....only does 40 mph....i want to hall *** when im gettin to a spot...if ou dont want to go fast this is a perfect galv type boat...when we go to poc we use my brothers shallow sport


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The 22' Shoalwater I used to have was my fav hull for dry ride/skinny water combination. This **** offshore affliction I caught made me sell it... now with gas prices I wish I still had it.


----------



## slickseeker (Jun 21, 2006)

Transport XLR8 24'8 hands down! Very fast, runs shallow enough, DRY, can handle any conditions, and won't swap ends like others (el pes)


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

fishburger said:


> Majek Extreme 22


My Xtreme is a smooth, dry ride. And you can experience it in 2' chop @ 50 + mph if you like. I think the ride in a Pathfinder and XLR8 are as good as the Xtreme but neither are as fast. I also figured a Shearwater was in these 3 boats league, but after read the thread in the boating forum, it sounds like it is a High End Red Fin. The Pathfinder, XLR8, and the Xtreme are dry, and smooth you can't go wrong with them, and the Majek and Tran are made here in Texas.


----------



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

The Navy's "LST"........shallow water draft, roll right up too the beach and off load your truck too. Sits high in the water and holds alot of people too. U can lauch your yaks from the front, sailboats, landing crafts, a wide assortment of toys. It also handles 30 plus knot winds, if U like messing around in those conditions. Be sure to put your SSN # on your forehead, arms.......somewhere for ID purposes incase U get dumped OB and some of those critters in the water lv pieces behind. Personally, I like my WELLCRAFT.


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

24' JH Performance or a Mowdy. Been in all of the "Best" boats and these two leave the rest in "Coach" class. Dry, smooth, shallow running, and fast with the right engine/prop combo.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I've got to ask. I own a 22ft Blue Wave and have been looking at other boats, mainly the Extreme and Pathfinder. I was about to trade in my BW for an Extreme and booked a trip with a guide that runs one to kinda knock out 2 brids with 1 stone since he fishes the same water as me. The Extreme handled the rough water surpisingly well but it does not run as shallow as my BW and it wasn't much drier if any. I didn't buy the Extreme for other reasons mostly because gas went to $2.60 a gallon and I wasn't gonna run a 150 on the back of it. 
Last month I got to spend 4 days in a co-workers Pathfinder. Awesome boat, but again it wasn't any drier than my BW and didn't run as shallow. Up until recently I thought my boat was just a wet riding boat from everything I read here, but its not. What gives, why does BW get such a bad wrap?
Rode in an XLR8 with a 225 MErc and holy smokes,...that was a nice ride, and dry. We didn't run into any shallow water, but wow! Out of all the boats I have ridden in that was the best ride by far.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

*K2 marine*

It would be a K2 marine Blackjack for me!!! Smooth, fast, Dry, runs in 12-14 in., With a 250 it will do 60++, and its the best looking boat on the water!!

I will say that this is only my opinion and some will not agree but you have to realize that you have to take what some people say with a grain of salt if you know what I mean.
Levi


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

All depends on what you mean by shallow. A lot of the boats mentioned are very dry, ride good, and fast but aren't what I call shallow. I was once told that there are 3 triangles to boat performance - shallow, fast, and ride good. There are lots of boats that will do 2 of the 3 but no boat that truly does all 3 of these.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That 27' Shallowsport Tri-maran has to be in the running. I just can't see myself poling it through the back marshes.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

This is something the Marshall and Parker boats solved... the lack of narrow area between the console and deck...
The Bottom is Marshalls 23....
John


----------



## fishingdogdoc (Jun 16, 2006)

24'8' Transport XLR8 fast, dry, smooth and safe in rough water. I would not trade it for any other boat on the water.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

pathfinder 22'

compass 22'


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't have a lot of experience in different boats, but my 22' Pathfinder has bailed me out of some ridiculous situations I've gotten myself into on an angry Baffin Bay.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*27' Shallow Sport*

I know I'm a bit biased, but out of our line, I'd have to say the absolute smoothest, driest bay boat you could buy if money were no option would be hands down the "Latitude 27' twin engine Shallow Sport.

She's brand new, only one built so far, and would be wayyyyyy more expensive than any other bay boat (that's because she's an inshore/offshore hybrid).

I have personally been out on it 30 miles offshore in 6-8 footers, 35mph wind, and then headed to the flats to catch trout all in the same day. B/c the boat is a tri-hull w/ two tunnels pushing water to two engine's props it pops up on plane like a dream in around 12 inches and will consistently run through 6. That's probably hard for most of you to swallow, but if you check my other posts, I've never lied or been bombastic before. You'd just have to experience it to believe it.

Of course, for those of us who can't afford a $100,000.00 bay boat, we also have a 21' and 24' modified V-hull that can do darn near the same thing (with the exception of the far offshore action) for much much less money.


----------



## SpookJr (Jul 30, 2004)

Shearwater 24 with 300 yammi.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

The Mosca is a great boat. Runs smooth, stays dry and runs skinny.

Also from personal experience, I second the Majek Extreme and Transport (both the Tran Cat & XLR8). I have been on these boats many times in less than ideal conditions, and they performed very well.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

Lat22 said:


> I don't have a lot of experience in different boats, but my 22' Pathfinder has bailed me out of some ridiculous situations I've gotten myself into on an angry Baffin Bay.


my father and i were in baffin with sustained winds to 40 knots on my weather wizard, blowing right down the bay...you would get wet every once in a while, but the ride was so smooth i fell ASLEEP on the back deck of the pathfinder...it dont get any better then that


----------



## flatzman (Apr 5, 2005)

Flatscat has a nice ride and runs soooo shallow.


----------



## BK4515 (Aug 19, 2005)

I like the 21' Shallow Sport.


----------



## SaltyMomma (Jun 21, 2006)

24 Ft El Pescador


----------



## KENNER_BOY (Sep 27, 2005)

21 Kenner 21v 

Good All Around .will Run Skinny And Have Been 25 Mi Off Shore
And NoT Verry Expensive.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm a little biased, but I would be hard pressed to give up my Tran Cat 21'. It runs as shallow as you need it to and will take the chop great. Very smooth and dry riding boat. I have also been on a Pathfinder 22' and its an ultra smooth boat in less than ideal situation, but you compromise a little shallow water capability. The other boat that is nice is the 22' Majeck Extreme. Ultra smooth and hauls.... At the end of the day though, I'll take my Tran Cat.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

22' Gulfcoast


----------



## Littlejohn (Jun 21, 2004)

Parker Big Bay or Skeeter zX2400

In response to the Blue Wave comment. The bad wrap thing deals with anyone who succeeds in life. People get jealous and are always tying to "catch" the leader. Bluewave may not make the absolute best "quality" boat, but it's good quality, made with pride and give excellent service, and not to mention not too hard on the savings account.


----------



## davidaue (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a 2005 23' SeaHunt with a 225 Yam 4stroke. love it!!! Great inshore and off, keeps ya pretty dry in rough water. Need a good 2.5' of water to be safe. Run ya around $38-42K. But that just my biased opinion =)


----------



## BILLABLETIME (Jun 25, 2006)

ranger 24 foot


----------



## SeaCraft (Apr 28, 2005)

...didn't he say 20-30 KNOT wind???

If your out in a shallow, low sided skiff during a Small Craft Advisory...you are going to get wet...beat & most likely, in some kind of trouble if any type engine issue came up. I would look into buying some common-sence.


----------



## jtizzle (May 18, 2006)

I propose that the author of this thread change the name of the thread to "Favorite bay boat."


----------



## Purefishn2 (May 25, 2006)

I've run or been in most of the boats on the water and my Lake and Bay beats them all hands down on the dry, smooth and fast ride. www.lakeandbayboats.com


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Purefishn2 said:


> I've run or been in most of the boats on the water and my Lake and Bay beats them all hands down on the dry, smooth and fast ride. www.lakeandbayboats.com


Lake and Bay's are awesome. What power do you have and what kind of numbers are you getting?


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

VIP Baystealths. A lot of fishing room, great storage and fast. 8" is the shallowest it can get. Pretty dry little boat, too.


----------



## tray (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll second the El Pascador. That is on fine boat! 6" to 60 fathoms! isn't that there motto. (never mind the spelling)


----------

